# haunt on horton st.



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

here are some photos of my house and haunt. enjoy 
Pictures by wizardry68 - Photobucket


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks good wizardry68. You have lots of cool props. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent work. I especially like the impaled buckies.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

i like the impaled buckies too! Your yard looks awesome!


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

thank you so much


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Its so simple, but I didn't think of putting the spider webbing right on the house. Great idea. I'm going to do that tonight, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That looks great!

I think I'm going to TOTALY STEAL YOUR IDEA of the impaled buckies for my exhibit.
I'll take pictures and put a reference to yours or something though haha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I find Haunted displays very sexy.


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

the skeleton impail is very simple to do. i also used left over skull heads and did the same. also used red spray paint that has held up well, but will refresh just before halloween. the web on the house was just a last minute thing. this matched my web victims.


----------

